# DG decomposed granite



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend put "tree sand," which is about the same consistency as DG, in her stalls to fill in some holes and pee spots. It's worked pretty well. I wouldn't put it on the whole stall, though. Just seems like it would be too coarse for the horses to lay in. The only way I'd consider using DG in the whole stall is if I was allowed to put some type of bedding over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

luke4275 said:


> Is it fine to use DG in a 24x 24 mare motel.. A boarder friend was told to be concerned because the DG can get stuck in the hooves and if they horse lays down.( male) the dg can get stuck in sheath area. Is there ever a concern about DG in a stall? Friend is consdiering telling the BO that she doesnt want DFg and will keep her stall as it is .( stalls are being improved.) I will say the DG looks very coarse..


They would need to tamp it down tight and then I'd want the stall matted over it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

makes a good road. would not want it in my stall unless there mats on top of it, thick mats.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I see they sell bags of this stuff crushed really fine now. I'd still be afraid of sharp points. DG fractures really sharp. This area is loaded with natural outcroppings of it. Think I'd want mats too. It's a sub flooring material. People are putting something over it in animal housing be it mats or a thick layer of sawdust.

From The Ground Up: Stall Flooring and Mats | TheHorse.com

I would think it would be too abrasive for horses laying down on it without something over it.


----------

